# The most extravagant flashlight



## firelizard18 (Jul 22, 2011)

have you ever seen the most extravagant flashlight?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

In stock form? I would have to say the Surefire A2 Aviator. Fully regualted incandescent with soft start technology and a ring of floody LED's in your choice of 5 different colors, paired with a wonderfuly complex, yet simple and reliable 2 stage tailcap.

In custom and modified form? I don't know, there's some crazy custom lights floating around out there.


----------



## bla2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

Golden Spy


----------



## Drg007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lumencraft’s Gatlight V3 LED Is Rolex of Flashlights
Still trying to get one at $500 price tag.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, I've seen it.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jul 28, 2011)

Tri V?

Isn't this the undisputed hands down winner? It has to be, even if it's not gold.

obi


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 28, 2011)

The Tri V sure does it for me.

Geoff


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 28, 2011)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Tri V?
> 
> Isn't this the undisputed hands down winner? It has to be, even if it's not gold.
> 
> obi



+1.....Robert.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 28, 2011)

The Cool Fall Spy Tri-V was my first thought, as well ....

For fun, I looked up the dictionary definition of extravagant - "exceeding the limits of necessity, lacking in restraint, and extremely high in price" - then I thought of the fact that some members carry a SureFire HellFighter around as a flashlight !


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 29, 2011)

The OP struck me as spam from some new flashlight maker. I'm waiting for them to come back to show us their 'most extravagant flashlight'.

That said, Tri-V surely jumps to mind. One of my favorites to show off.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2011)

What was that one from a few years ago that looked like a giant gold scepter? It was some semi-budget light that everyone wanted to buy as a joke..

The Lumaray is a perennial "wtf is that" favorite..

And there was another one that was made in Japan, looked like silver and had tines that ran down from the head alongside the battery tube, was ridiculously expensive..


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 29, 2011)

I vote for the PK Light Sword...


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 30, 2011)

I believe this is the gold scepter I was referring to above:







Also, while searching for that light, I ran across this image of someone's home display. This yours, AngelOfWar?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 14, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> And there was another one that was made in Japan, looked like silver and had tines that ran down from the head alongside the battery tube, was ridiculously expensive..


 
And I believe this is that light; the ROF Factory LE UW E3B, $10,000:


----------



## Size15's (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a distance memory of seeing an M2 machined from solid Gold but not being allowed to touch it.


----------



## fl0t (Aug 15, 2011)

extravagant as in a different design I would say that the Gatlight Ti and the Tri-V win. I always want to see lights that are not just a tube.

I think Chimera Mini is an extravagant light too, with the flash storage or the ipod built in. That was very clever and different.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure there are more extravagant modded lights, but this is the most extravagant stock light I've seen:

Lux-RC FL33
http://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/products/complete_lights/FL33_system


----------



## N10 (Aug 15, 2011)

i would say mac's all titanium HID or the spy...but there are many that would qualify as "extravagant" out there...


----------



## knegolf (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you really have to wright about the tri v? Now i am going to think about it all day.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 16, 2011)

For me it's a Lumencraft Gatlight Ti (I'd rather have it custom-made out of Rhodium instead of Titanium, though) :naughty:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 19, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> And I believe this is that light; the ROF Factory LE UW E3B, $10,000:


 Forgive my stupidness,
how does this thing worth $10000? This is only a T-6061
[SIZE=-1]LED : OSRAM's OSTAR LE UW E3B, bin : QY 5D (Measured approx [email protected], approx 1,200lm at 1.0A)
1 Ampere for 1200lm? But whats the voltage, is this trading finesse?
Would anyone clarify it
[/SIZE]


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 19, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Forgive my stupidness, how does this thing worth $10000?


 
Because it's not produced; you're paying to have a single copy (which has 12 separate parts to assemble) machined by itself, from scratch. So the end user is footing the entire bill for machine time, materials, labor, etc. It's also bigger than it looks in the picture, roughly the size of a 2C Mag.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 19, 2011)

There was an aluminum / plastic bodied flashlight... multi-emitter, multi color, with a BUNCH of TIR lenses. It was a WIERD shape too, with plastic or metal support rods holdoing everything together. I think it was 2x CR123, but I am not positive. I saw it at a CPF meet once. I can't recall the specifics.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Still, all things considered, hardly worth anywhere near $10,000. But I guess if someone wanted to drop that kind of cash on something like that, so be it.


----------



## pulstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I'm sure there are more extravagant modded lights, but this is the most extravagant stock light I've seen:
> 
> Lux-RC FL33
> http://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/products/complete_lights/FL33_system


 
You meant this one? :naughty:


----------



## goliath1031 (Sep 15, 2011)

Surefire made a light called the hellfire that was pretty expensive $5000+ I believe


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 16, 2011)

If I had to pick a tiny EDC then the Lummi Wee Damascus would be it. 
I have a Wee NS and it does everything the Dam Wee does except look drop-dead stunningly good.

Have a look at the pic from karlheinz3's post last year to see what I mean.


----------



## Vortus (Sep 17, 2011)

From a "Oooh Shiny!" standpoint, I'd have to go with either the Tri-V or some of the gold plated FM pieces. Is there such a beast as a Gold Tri-V or some other metal besides Al or Ti?


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 17, 2011)

the gatling light looks ugly in my mind but that Lux FL33 is really awesome, i love modern organic looking designer lights, i would really buy one but it would end as a shelf queen. I have some designer objects in my home and i now that the chrome is really sensitive to swirl marks after polishing, it would kill me! By the way that light would be look great in polished white with the middle part in matt black. Too bad there is no AA or CR123 Version of it since i dont trust Li/ion.

I dont know why but i hate gold lights or lights with skulls, it just look cheaply in my mind, i like more the modern tech look or modern organic look. Some of those gold lights are really ugly, look like the holy grail.


----------



## blackfly (Sep 19, 2011)

There's the Surefire Beast.

http://www.victorinoxstores.com/vic...le&key_id=SurefireBeastRechargeableFlashlight


----------



## Size15's (Sep 19, 2011)

blackfly said:


> There's the Surefire Beast.
> 
> http://www.victorinoxstores.com/vic...le&key_id=SurefireBeastRechargeableFlashlight


 
What's so extravagant about the standard B1R-BK? Maybe if it was Nickel or Chrome plated I guess?


----------



## blackfly (Sep 19, 2011)

Size15's said:


> What's so extravagant about the standard B1R-BK? Maybe if it was Nickel or Chrome plated I guess?


 
$4,000 flashlights are extravagent to most. Many people think I'm crazy for spending more than $15 on my lights.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 19, 2011)

I think there's an important difference between a flashlight that is extravagant because of it's materials or finish, or modifications etc, and one that is simply expensive because it is an expensive tool.


----------



## blackfly (Sep 19, 2011)

Size15's said:


> I think there's an important difference between a flashlight that is extravagant because of it's materials or finish, or modifications etc, and one that is simply expensive because it is an expensive tool.


 
Sure. But the OP didn't specify extravagance because of design or because of the unreasonableness of cost. Something that is excessively expensive is also extravagant.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 19, 2011)

Extravagance is all about context and circumstance.
The Beasts and HellFighters are specifically intended for specialist applications.
If Joe Public buys one to look for things in their attic then I'd say that was pretty extravagant!
(depending on the size of your attic I guess)


----------



## Cataract (Sep 19, 2011)

Size15's said:


> What's so extravagant about the standard B1R-BK? Maybe if it was Nickel or Chrome plated I guess?



it can operate on *20* CR123's... that counts as exravagant to me...


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 27, 2011)

kramer5150 said:


> There was an aluminum / plastic bodied flashlight... multi-emitter, multi color, with a BUNCH of TIR lenses. It was a WIERD shape too, with plastic or metal support rods holdoing everything together. I think it was 2x CR123, but I am not positive. I saw it at a CPF meet once. I can't recall the specifics.


LumaRay FL6 or FL12? 

http://www.lumaray.com/

I really want one. Run on C cells.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 29, 2011)

KeyGrip said:


> LumaRay FL6 or FL12?
> 
> http://www.lumaray.com/
> 
> I really want one. Run on C cells.



The output sure is not extravagant, but nice design. How much do they go for? The only price I saw was for their fog light adaptor (which sounds really nice)


----------



## Superdave (Sep 29, 2011)

The Gotham has got to be up towards the top of this list...


----------



## Baddog (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## quazzle (Jul 21, 2012)

what about my new torch? 
In fact it's an old T35 to which I added a protected spare battery/pills container and new double-clip


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 21, 2012)

Most extravagant light? Gotta be the Cool Fall Tri-V.


----------



## crizyal (Jul 24, 2012)

quazzle said:


> what about my new torch?
> In fact it's an old T35 to which I added a protected spare battery/pills container and new double-clip



Looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Empire (Aug 24, 2012)

Steve Ku 40DD And the Prometheus Alpha


----------



## huntz362 (Aug 26, 2012)

blackfly said:


> There's the Surefire Beast.
> 
> http://www.victorinoxstores.com/vic...le&key_id=SurefireBeastRechargeableFlashlight



This was the flashlight I was going to post as the most extravagant as well! It just looks mean. I want one


----------



## andrewmac (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely the Tri V


----------



## KuanR (Aug 26, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Most extravagant light? Gotta be the Cool Fall Tri-V.



This.

I bought a Tri-V and in terms of cost and functionality, nothing out there tops it. I can't find another light with similar capabilities


----------



## fishndad (Aug 26, 2012)

whats up with the gloves.
dont say the lights so precious you only handle it with gloves or ill puke


----------

